# Some Unique Crooked Gents From DGE



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I may be the only one crazy enough to make a bent Lovat and Lumberman corn cob pipe.

These are now available by clicking the link below.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful cobs. Very nice touch on the business end too!


----------

